# Kohler Engine problem



## SailoKane (Jul 9, 2015)

I have a new Kohler Courage twin SV740 27hp. The max rpm whether under load or not is 3080 rpm. I believe this engine can run comfortably at 3600 rpm. But no where in the service manual do I see a way to increase the max rpm. ANyone have an idea? I have attached a photo of my throttle assembly.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

The throttle stop tab,at the bottom of the picture,is how you set max governed RPM.
It is the tab that the throttle arm is resting against. Loosen the bolt,at the center,and move it to the right(as you look at the picture),in increments of NO MORE than 1/8 ",tightening it each time,until you have the max rpm of 3600.

Here's a PDF Manual. look at page 26.
http://kohlerengines.com/onlinecatalog/pdf/sm_32_690_01.pdf


----------



## SailorKane (Jul 10, 2015)

Thanks so much for the reply. Just to double check, I loosen the screw marked by the yellow arrow, and move the lever marked by the blue arrow to the right (in small increments) to increase max rpm. Right?


----------



## SailorKane (Jul 10, 2015)

Another question: I hate the combined throttle/choke cable. Anyone have a good way to add a separate choke cable to this engine?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

You are correct on the adjustments.Make sure you tighten(Snug up) the bolt,before checking the RPM. Loosen/Adjust/tighten/start,for each adjustment. It shouldn't take much .
As for the choke, it can be done,but if this is a new unit,it could void the warranty .


----------



## SailorKane (Jul 10, 2015)

Not sure how the warrantee will hold up anyway, since I'm using the engine on a hovercraft, but thanks for the warning. I've been searching for this answer about how to increase max rpm for a long time and this forum and your answer is the only place I've gotten an answer. Very nice. And greatly appreciated.


----------



## SailorKane (Jul 10, 2015)

On the choke cable, my intent is to bolt a cable clamp in the hole n the plate directly below the choke lever and put the cable end into one of the 3 holes in the choke lever. Again, since its a hovercraft, I need more responsive throttle and the combined throttle/choke doesn't cut it.Already broke one throttle cable.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Disconnect the choke rod,from the choke arm,and the lever. Make a bracket to hold it,and attach the cable end to the hole in the the choke lever(the one on the choke shaft,itself).
Are you needing a "quick-open/quick closed" throttle,as on a snow mobile/motorcycle throttle ?


----------



## SailorKane (Jul 10, 2015)

Yeah, I'd really like a spring-return quick response throttle a la jetski or snowmobile. Trying to rig a bicycle brake lever and a cable, but so far haven't found one. I need a long-throw brake lever for a 1" handlebar. Can't find one. Any ideas?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

find one from one of those walkers,with the seat,or a moped.


----------



## film495 (Nov 1, 2013)

hovercraft you say, what no picture?


----------



## Fredneck (May 25, 2012)

my hovercraft is full of eels.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

You may be able to get a cable, for a go-kart,that would work.


----------



## flyingace (May 1, 2010)

Are you sure you want to do this? It's possible that the engine won't make any more usable power above the recommended limit. The RPM might go up, but the torque may actually decrease leveling out or even lowering the HP. The carb, valves, cam timing etc. all have to be designed to spin at that RPM. This is besides the warranty and reliability issues. 

If I were building something that was going put me up in the air, I would get an engine that would be under-stressed, not over-stressed. Just IMHO.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Hovercraft don't rise more than 8"-12 " off the ground. They simply ride on a cushion of air,created by a fan. The engine he is using is safe at 3600 RPM. 
Max torque range occurs , on this engine,between 3050-3750 RPM,with 3750 as max" no-load"rpm. Most are held to the lower figures,for the manufacturer's sake. A "safety zone" if you like.


----------



## SailorKane (Jul 10, 2015)

What jhngardner367 said. And add that the fans and props used to lift and propel hovercraft are designed to spin fast, so lower RPM dramatically hurts performance. I have been running the Kohler at 3100-3200 and my prop supplier is complaining that the additional 400 RPM is really needed to get performance out of the props. In fact, they are recommending I remove the governor and control the throttle manually. The props really act as their own governor.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

I don't think I would go as far as removing the governor. It keeps the engine from free-revving to the point of being a grenade.
You can,however adjust it to a higher rpm(3600-3750).
I've seen many flat-head engines being used in lawn tractor races/pulling,that have the governors disabled,but the flat-heads can withstand more rpms,than an OHV engine.


----------



## SailorKane (Jul 10, 2015)

I think I agree with you as well. Removing the governor has two problems as I see it. One is the risk of engine failure (and there have been several you tubes of blown up engines when people fiddle with the governor). Second is that removing the governor can only really be accomplished by complete removal of all the throttle & choke hardware, which means I have to hand-fabricate a replacement. Big pain. There is an easy adjustment to increase RPM, which I have done. And you were the one who told me about it. Thanks.


----------

